# Repair Manuals



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

Just bought a 1992 SE-R for my wife to commute to school in. I'm looking for a shop manual for the car....not a crappy Chiltons, but a manual for my specific car. I've haven't had any luck locating one online. Any suggestions where I might find one?

I think, when the little woman is done with school, this car will become a hotrod project for me....fun little car.

Thanks for your input!

Scott


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Courtesy Nissan in Dallas, Scottsdale Infiniti in Phoenix. If they don't have them in stock, they'll point you to the distributor.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

bahearn said:


> *If they don't have them in stock, they'll point you to the distributor. *


Publisher/distributor: Dyment distribution - 800-247-5321
Go to them directly.

As noted on SE-R.net: http://www.se-r.net/mall/vendors.html?S=174b63fa7ccfe8b1be3f8b2c579d0c93#D

"Nissan Service Manuals. For the NX and "classic" SE-R ('91-'94) it's $73. The manuals for the '95+ are $93."


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2003)

if all else fails..do what i did.. EBAY! i paid 53 bucks for factory service manual..not bad seeing the other prices..=) thats like a good tank of gas saved..


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2003)

Thanks for the replies!

Scott


----------



## maier65 (Jan 21, 2004)

*Repair Manual on CD_worth it?*

There are repair manuals for sale on E-bay that are on CD for $20. Do you know if they are any good?


----------

